# #30 limit



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Shiners were still hard to come by but I scraped up a few and here's what it got me
fish one 4 1/2










fish  two #5 on ulralight (ultra small shiner)










Fish three #7










fish four #5 (again on ultralight)










And top it off with an #8










one more pic of the #8


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy Crap! That 8#er looks like its really old. Check out the tail scar/damage.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

BIG Fish...You sure do have 'em dialed in!!!!! Great catch....Dave


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Holy Crap! That 8#er looks like its really old. Check out the tail scar/damage.


 The tail is just bent she was in great shape


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

man, I am super envious! I am LOVING your fish, they are HOGS!



I dont want you to think I am knockin thoes big gals but I REALLY REALLY want to catch a 10+ pounder on artificial and I would like to do it before my grandpa passes on. Any help on where to go Big Fish?



L.R.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm told the lower Wekiva might hold those fish. I just have not got down there to try for them yet! 

Or you could try the Kissimee area.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang!!! Good job man! When are you takin me :


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Dang!!!  Good job man!  When are you takin me :


When do you want to go?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

If you are serious Ill look at my schedule...I have to warn you...I have never fished freshwater!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

If you bait your own hook you can go!


----------

